# Do you want to have children?



## Copper North (Mar 18, 2015)

Yes, for the most part. My own family line is in danger of fading out . . .

If I didn't have a wife and family, my other alternative would be to come home to this every night :









:whoa:


----------



## Polymaniac (Apr 8, 2012)

No, though I recognize that this may change.


----------



## Jagdpanther (May 16, 2015)

Hell no. I don't have any patience for children... I'm scared that I'll abuse them and even kill them if it goes too far.
And I don't want to always be stuck at home with a little kid who will certainly be horribly annoying if I want to travel. I don't want to carry such a burden if I wanna go on a road trip !


----------



## frontiervillage (Aug 8, 2015)

It's a possibility but I would have to get some stability first in all senses.


----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

Yeah I want to try raising a kid someday


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

Absolutely not. Never.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm surprised at this poll.

At the moment I would say no/maybe. Its possible my opinion will change completely. There are numerous reason why. 

- I don't feel like a parenting type of person and don't want to repeat the mistakes that my parents made There is not much point of having children if you are not willing to raise them decently.
- I can't imagine the pain during childbirth.That doesn't seem like a good reason but the fact that I don't want to go through it probably means that having children is a bad idea. 

Don't get me wrong though, I don't hate kids. I actually like them sometimes. But if someone wants me to have children so badly someday and I think they're worth it, then I would. Also thinking of names seems fun, its a good way to remember people by naming them after them.


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

I definitely want to have children but not more than two. The age at which people become parents is getting higher and higher and I just don't understand it... I would never want to have children past 25. Preferably between 21 and 23. If you have young children when you're 40, you're missing out a good part of your life. It's hard to have children while building your existance, but not being able to fully enjoy what you've created, because of children, is worse.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Too much work and costs too much. I'd rather enjoy myself than have to deal with that.


----------



## yentipeee (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes I've always wanted kids, 2 daughters would be awesome.


----------



## silent_kill (Aug 10, 2015)

Yes I do, but I don't achieve anything to the way on it lol. I just broke up with the only one possible man I think I could marry


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

Have 5, life wouldn't be the same without them, glad I have them. I would recommend waiting until you're fairly settled to start though, they are a huge drain on time and resources, and I'd never recommend trying to manage a kid by yourself outside of a stable relationship. I wouldn't abort if you're already pregnant, but to plan it that way would be insane in my opinion.

Kids can be a blessing and a curse, they're expensive, take all your time, and get on your nerves a lot of the time. But on the flip side the good times where they are laughing and playing and as they get older being a companion to you make it worth all of it. Plus, who else is going to help wipe your butt and talk to you when you're 90 :tongue:?


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Yes, one day


----------



## HisPar (Jul 15, 2015)

I think three is the perfect number... someday.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

Would it be fair to say that Perceivers are more likely to say "No" or "Maybe"? I think a lot of people wouldn't want the commitment/limitation and stress of kids but I personally think it's important because without children you have no "successor". I think of it as "if I don't have kids, my existence won't matter beyond my own life". What I mean is, suppose the parents of someone influential or important that made a really big difference in the world chose not to have kids. Then, the world wouldn't be as great. It's that (I suppose 'selfish') desire for succession and to have a legacy/be remembered that matters. Also I imagine it's quite a gratifying experience to have good children.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

No, that would be irresponsible.


----------



## Soft_Sound (Feb 25, 2013)

Hmmm, well I hope to have some (I suppose for the experience) and then perhaps adopt the rest, I always felt kind of lonely as a kid so I thought a big household could be nice. I think about all the fun stuff we could do together and I get excited! hahaha... Traveling and camping and going to little puppet shows and all this stuff. It will be awesome to have teenagers then I could throw a lot more parties. Hahahaha, and since they are family- they are forced to come Mahahahaha! Of course, I do kinda worry about the whole parenting thing, and well getting married first.... XD 

I used to not like the idea of kids but I sorta changed my mind in high school, and since I'm sorta a teacher now, I don't mind kids as much as I thought...And surprisingly they actually listen to me more than I expected. (I have always _Really_ lacked authority, I didn't grow up with kids or babies or anything so I hardly ever have to use that muscle). I'm still an introvert though so... I know I will get tired out fast so that is also a concern, but hey if I marry an extrovert it will all work out then right? XD Course, he'll have to do a lot of the planning and follow through... Hmmm... Maybe this half-baked idea isn't quite such a good plan? 

Still, I don't know, I always liked the idea of having my own minions. Mahahahaha! 

....

But then again I might die an old maid and never see this come to be, I suppose step 1 is leaving the house. Step 2 is probably meeting people... Eventually... I have some time... :J


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Maybe. Probably would be cool having children. Take them to the park, etc


----------



## Deejaz (Feb 19, 2014)

yes, between 3-5


----------



## faithh (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm still young, but I want at least 1 boy and 1 girl in the future (hopefully before I hit 30)!


----------

